# Misty and Eddie in my back garden!!



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh I forgot to put this pic in, I think its quite cute


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! You are brave!  If I'd let mine in backyard they probably would just start knocking into windows.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Mine would have every piece of clothing on that clothes line pulled down and trampled on :lol: Looks like they are enjoying that nice green grass though. I like the between the ears shot.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

lol :lol: Im quite surprised that misty didnt explore and chew things up  She must have just been hungry


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love your gray pony! So cute! What breed are they? Where abouts in the UK are you from? My step dad is from there.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Eddie (the black one  belonging to Abi) is pure Irish Sport Horse/ Irish Hunter 

Misty (my baby girl) is Arab x Connemara [i call her an aramara]
(http://dunleweyconnemaraponies.googlepages.com/home)  

We are in cheshire


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is a very nice horse, the breed explains why. 

I love both of those breeds. However I have never seen it crossed, it looks great! 

I would love to ride thru town, you are so lucky. I used to do it when I was a kid. We lived in a small town and we used to ride to town every other weekend. It was a blast. But now they are rules and laws against it!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks  I am very proud of my aramara 8) 

In summer it is great, after school we saddle up, and just wander around until it is going dark


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

:shock: Laws against it!? I hope there wont be for us


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

such cute pics!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, they are soo cute!  I love going on hacks; they're so much fun!


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Aww very cute. Sounds like you guys had good fun


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww jealous!! i wanna go riding in the streets lol

you got some beauties there!


----------



## Cynthia (Feb 17, 2008)

So cool!


----------



## DPC (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice pics! Now learn 'em play basketball :lol:


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww so cute. I like yours, but since I love blacks/dark brown I have to say the other one caught my eye. I do not know if there are laws here, but I heard dumb ppl honk at the horses and it spooks them. So, I' ll probably pass.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah, you do get dumb people who think you are waving when you ask them to slow down :roll: And ignorant people who go flying past at 60mph :shock:


----------

